# old cg modelling



## thebeginning (May 26, 2005)

some stuff i did a while ago.  unfortunately most of my good stuff got deleted several months ago when our drive got whiped :meh: 


















had fun trying to make a strange alien head


----------



## MDowdey (May 26, 2005)

nice, what program is that?


----------



## danny (May 26, 2005)

I like these.  I've always had a special place in my heart for CAD.  I've had no formal drawing or ACAD training but designed and oversaw the construction of a 6000 sqft office building.  Also did several re-models.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

